# switching dog food



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I will be getting Lilly in about a week, so I bought a bag of Canidae dog food. She currently is eating royal cannine mini puppy. After reading some past threads I decided to put her on a better quality food. The only thing is that not many people mention Canidae, why is that? Is it a good food to feed? I only bought a small bad so it would be no problem to switch so any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Puddles was on Canidae his 1st year and did great on it. It's a very good food, just hard to find except for specialty stores. 

Puddles is now 2 and he's been on Innova for a year. Once this bag is gone, he's being changed to a food with less protein (per Vet), not sure which kind yet. 

Best of luck with your new baby.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I've always though of Canidae as a premium food. Here is their web site. Looks like a
good human-grade food to me. I didn't see a puppy food on their site. I personally don't like to use an "all stages" food for puppies. I believe you may want to supplement it with a little puppy canned food. 

http://www.canidae.com/dogs/all_life_stages/dry.html


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

just wondering why an all stage food is not recommended for puppies, does it make a difference if she is 6 months old?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> just wondering why an all stage food is not recommended for puppies, does it make a difference if she is 6 months old?[/B]


Oh, I forgot that she's 6 months old. I believe they usually stay on puppy food until about 9-12 months. I believe puppy food has more protein and more fat than the adult formula.


----------



## addicted2maltese (Oct 24, 2005)

Wow, this is neat as I thought I was the only Maltese person feeding Canidae. I know a lot of us locals with dogs are huge fans of Canidae. My dogs are doing very well on this food and the kibbles are small enough for Maltese. I say two thumbs up on my end! Oh, and dummy me, I just figured it is pronounced Can-ni-day.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Sir Micro was on Canidae for about 6 months and he was fine with it. I would be sure Lilly would be fine with it also.

enJOY!

Melanie


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

I just bought this food. (along with all the others) Roxie actually seems to like it.







I still have to put out one bite at a time. But she actually eats it and looks like she is waiting for more. I wish she would eat just a puppy food, but I am happy that she is eating. She also seemed to like chicken soup for the puppy lovers soul (Not quite as much) but I couldn't find it in my area. So I thought I would try the canidae. Now if I could get her to eat a better quality kibble.........she only seems to like the royal canin mini.
Maybe because it is so small.


----------

